# Greek-American in Athens



## curly1976 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone! My name is Maria and I'm from New York, currently living in Athens. I'm looking to meet some new people for coffee/drinks or whatever else is fun! Hope everyone is having a great weekend


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

curly1976 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Maria and I'm from New York, currently living in Athens. I'm looking to meet some new people for coffee/drinks or whatever else is fun! Hope everyone is having a great weekend


Hi Maria. There is a group of Greek Americans in Athens (a lot of them from NY), don't have any more info on that but maybe you can google it.


----------



## curly1976 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for the info! I'll google it...


----------



## Liviu Cernaianu (Jan 31, 2013)

*Super bowl 47*

Hi,

If you are interested to meet new Americans expats and not only Americans, there is a place near Acropolis tube station (2-3 min walking) called Athens Sports Bar.
It will be an event for super bowl 47 Sunday night.

Here are the details:

Monday Morning 4th Feb 1:30am Technically
Sunday night 3rd Feb. Icey Beer all night, finger food.

Crisis prices, genuine atmosphere

Get down early for a good seat...

Location:

ATHENS SPORTS BAR 
3a Veiokou, koukaki, 11742 Athens, Greece
TEL: 2109235811

You can check the Facebook page of the bar and see the details of the event.

Thank you and hope to see you there.


----------

